# Skid sprayer help



## mattfr12 (Feb 22, 2013)

Looking for a good skid sprayer that's gonna work well with a tree gun. I have been using a smaller 150 gallon unit but am going to bump up to a 3-400. With so many choices would be interested in hearing what others are using. I'm mainly going to be using it for EAB soil drenching and soil injection. Thanks.


----------



## ATH (Feb 23, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Looking for a good skid sprayer that's gonna work well with a tree gun. I have been using a smaller 150 gallon unit but am going to bump up to a 3-400. With so many choices would be interested in hearing what others are using. I'm mainly going to be using it for EAB soil drenching and soil injection. Thanks.


Do you like the sprayer that you have besides the size of the tank?

If so can you just upgrade the tank? Or, how about add a nurse tank that you can refill the 150 gallon tank with? I did the nurse tank, and it has worked well.

I just don't see the need for big pressure/high volume stuff. It does not take much to do soil injections...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 23, 2013)

I just picked up a lightly used 200 gallon skid sprayer with electric hose reel for $1600. 

I think you would be better off, just adding a nurse tank, that you can just use to fill back up your tank with. I picked up a 500 gallon tank last year for $100. 

The skid strayer I just got, has more ports to add another intake so you can have 2 tanks.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 23, 2013)

Never really thought of adding another tank. Going to try and just do that.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 23, 2013)

ATH said:


> Do you like the sprayer that you have besides the size of the tank?
> 
> If so can you just upgrade the tank? Or, how about add a nurse tank that you can refill the 150 gallon tank with? I did the nurse tank, and it has worked well.
> 
> I just don't see the need for big pressure/high volume stuff. It does not take much to do soil injections...



Your right I've seen it done with a pump up backpack unit. But good lord you better have some time on your hands if you're doing a bunch of trees. Mine will actually spray pretty good it's only got like a 5hp Honda.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 23, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Your right I've seen it done with a pump up backpack unit. But good lord you better have some time on your hands if you're doing a bunch of trees. Mine will actually spray pretty good it's only got like a 5hp Honda.



You reach above 25 ft with a five horse ? Seems like if your gonna really be going for EAB you'd need to reaching a bit higher .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 23, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> You reach above 25 ft with a five horse ? Seems like if your gonna really be going for EAB you'd need to reaching a bit higher .



If i put the tree gun on my old sprayer, a 50 gal lesco sprayer, it would reach up to about 50' or so. This new sprayer i got, i should be able to go even higher.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 23, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> If i put the tree gun on my old sprayer, a 50 gal lesco sprayer, it would reach up to about 50' or so. This new sprayer i got, i should be able to go even higher.



For trees , you'll want more HP


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Here Matt I saved this In iBooks and can't attach it but its a good read


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 23, 2013)

damn iPad is pissing me off , there's at least another 16 pages worth reading


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 23, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> If i put the tree gun on my old sprayer, a 50 gal lesco sprayer, it would reach up to about 50' or so. This new sprayer i got, i should be able to go even higher.



What kind of sprayer are you using I'm willing to get a new one.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 23, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> For trees , you'll want more HP



No I normally inject. But would like to be able to spray. I usually use pentra bark on a lot of stuff so it goes straight into the trunk. I've used a lot of safari for EAB in the past. Have to do 60-70 for a park and am gonna need a lot.

The 5hp probably does 30-35 ft maybe even 40 it has a narrow hose on it so it helps keep pressure.


----------



## ATH (Feb 24, 2013)

Here is the pdf of the book treeclimber101 was trying to post


----------



## ATH (Feb 24, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> You reach above 25 ft with a five horse ? Seems like if your gonna really be going for EAB you'd need to reaching a bit higher .


???
Are you trying to kill the adults on the bark? What are you spraying?

The systemics do a better job, are easier to apply and have much less chance of freaking out the neighbors with drift.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 24, 2013)

ATH said:


> ???
> Are you trying to kill the adults on the bark? What are you spraying?
> 
> The systemics do a better job, are easier to apply and have much less chance of freaking out the neighbors with drift.



Not really talking about EAB , more overall tree sprayers in general and low pressure spray rigs .


----------



## ATH (Feb 24, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> No I normally inject. But would like to be able to spray. I usually use pentra bark on a lot of stuff so it goes straight into the trunk. I've used a lot of safari for EAB in the past. Have to do 60-70 for a park and am gonna need a lot.
> 
> The 5hp probably does 30-35 ft maybe even 40 it has a narrow hose on it so it helps keep pressure.


*Safari is no more effective than imidacloprid, but a LOT more expensive. Since imdacloprid moves into the tree slower, you need to have it down earlier in the year (I apply in March/April). Safari is a good option for summer treatments so it gets into the tree right away. The other place for Safari bark sprays if if you want to treat trees in an area with high water table where it would be inappropriate to soil inject.

*The studies I have seen (OSU and MSU) all say that pentra bark does not improve the effetivness of Safari. It certainly has its place, but I don't think this is one of those

*IF you are going to use Safari, you only need to reach the 5-6' high...there is no need to spray the whole tree (and I don't think that is permitted on the label - is it?). One gallon of mix covers at least 65" of trunk diameter, and you want a low pressure spray, so I'd to the backpack sprayer. 5 gallons will treat fifteen 20" dbh trees. That is not that much pumping. They also make engine powered backpack sprayers.

*If I had the job, I'd soil inject imidacloprid. I use this soil injector with flow meter and can run through those pretty quickly. If they want more, you can also soil inject Safari (might be able to tank mix the two???...I haven't checked up on that). Tree-AGE is really the better treatment, but that many trees could take quite a long time. It is really no more expensive than Safari even accounting for the time it takes to apply. Tree-AGE is good for 2 years, while Safari requires annual treatments. So your Tree-AGE will cost more this year, but a 2 year average it will be close to Safari..actually less based on my fee schedule.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 24, 2013)

ATH said:


> Here is the pdf of the book treeclimber101 was trying to post



Thank you that had thoroughly frustrated me .


----------



## ATH (Feb 24, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Not really talking about EAB , more overall tree sprayers in general and low pressure spray rigs .



Got it. Yeah, 5 HP isn't going to get you too far.

I do use a 5 HP Honda with a diaphram pump. It puts out about 5 gmp at 300-350 psi. I can reach 35' on a calm day. I do that for bagworms. I sub out the bigger trees...there is a guy nearby who just does spraying, so it is nice to send him out to those jobs. I just pay him and bill the homeowner myself so as far as they are concerned I am still their guy. I don't take any mark-up on those...I suppose I could/should, but I am happy to keep the client and have him take care of the big tree spraying and most of the time they are hiring me to do something else on the property anyhow.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 24, 2013)

ATH said:


> Got it. Yeah, 5 HP isn't going to get you too far.
> 
> I do use a 5 HP Honda with a diaphram pump. It puts out about 5 gmp at 300-350 psi. I can reach 35' on a calm day. I do that for bagworms. I sub out the bigger trees...there is a guy nearby who just does spraying, so it is nice to send him out to those jobs. I just pay him and bill the homeowner myself so as far as they are concerned I am still their guy. I don't take any mark-up on those...I suppose I could/should, but I am happy to keep the client and have him take care of the big tree spraying and most of the time they are hiring me to do something else on the property anyhow.



I think that was point to Matt if he is willing to spend several thousand on a 3/400 gallon tank then why bring a knife to a gun fight , and don't Chince on the pump and engine , I wanna be able to knock out a tent caterpillar lnest from 70 ft .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 24, 2013)

i have a lesco brand 200 gal skid sprayer. i know it sprays about 50'


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 24, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> i have a lesco brand 200 gal skid sprayer. i know it sprays about 50'



I have Erlich take care of my house as an exterminator , we were talking a few years ago and he has the capability of spraying up too fifty ft. With a tank that he carries In a ranger , I was amazed that with 100 gallon tank he had a high pressure pump on a 5 hp . He knocked out some tent caterpillars in a wild cherry with ease behind my house .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 24, 2013)

Since I just bought this 200 gallon sprayer, I am gonna sell my 50 gallon skid sprayer if anyone is interested. Its a Lesco brand 50 gal, manual hose reel with 400' 3/8" hose 4.5 HP Kawasaki motor. Its in great condition, hardly used.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 24, 2013)

Here is the 200 gal skid sprayer i picked up today $1600. The pump says 10.6 gpm @ 580 psi @ 550 rpm. It got 350' of 1/2" hose on the electric reel. It has a lawn gun on it right now, but i have a tree gun for when i need one. 

















Here is a pic of the skid sprayer i am selling.


----------



## ATH (Feb 24, 2013)

nice find for 1600!


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 24, 2013)

ATH said:


> *Safari is no more effective than imidacloprid, but a LOT more expensive. Since imdacloprid moves into the tree slower, you need to have it down earlier in the year (I apply in March/April). Safari is a good option for summer treatments so it gets into the tree right away. The other place for Safari bark sprays if if you want to treat trees in an area with high water table where it would be inappropriate to soil inject.
> 
> *The studies I have seen (OSU and MSU) all say that pentra bark does not improve the effetivness of Safari. It certainly has its place, but I don't think this is one of those
> 
> ...



I Believe your right about imidacloprid. But have never used it i usually consult someone with more experience like Luke at tree stuff when trying new chemicals. How much imidacloprid would I have to use for say a 30 DBH tree? Thanks


The only reason we don't use treeage is everyone would need a license only two of us have a shade tree license.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 24, 2013)

ATH said:


> nice find for 1600!



1600 is a steal. Wanna sell it?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 24, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> 1600 is a steal. Wanna sell it?



Sure, hows $2600 sound. lol.


----------



## treevet (Feb 24, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> 1600 is a steal. Wanna sell it?



If you are gonna do a lot of high spraying of Wettable Powders (or soil injectable fert.granulars)...might want some agitation on your rig.

We had tons of treatment failures on city trees in my town with Imid. soil drench...prob compounded with drought and high heat. They have resorted to much more expensive injections for disaster control.

Safari is great option with Stihl $110 back pack but my favorite is the Mauget Imicide and later in season Mauget Injecticide B (fast mover). Just so easy to apply and carry to job.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 24, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sure, hows $2600 sound. lol.



Ill seriously give you 2k. I just offered another local guy 2k for a similar unit.


----------



## treevet (Feb 24, 2013)

sold my big 500 gal 50 gpm unit years ago and like ATH don't want to spray stuff all over the skies. This little Bean unit has agitation, made in 50's and I have owned it for 0ver thirty years. Good for all I intend to do. Paid a thousand bucks for it back then and little but annual maint. is needed. Don't think I'd buy a tree unit without agitation were I to buy another big one in future tho Matt.

[video=youtube_share;EG4RqL6ZeOE]http://youtu.be/EG4RqL6ZeOE[/video]


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 24, 2013)

treevet said:


> If you are gonna do a lot of high spraying of Wettable Powders (or soil injectable fert.granulars)...might want some agitation on your rig.



It has two type of aggitation. You can turn off the reel and send everything back into the tank or when your spraying it circulates the extra liquid threw a agitator.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 24, 2013)

treevet said:


> sold my big 500 gal 50 gpm unit years ago and like ATH don't want to spray stuff all over the skies. This little Bean unit has agitation, made in 50's and I have owned it for 0ver thirty years. Good for all I intend to do. Paid a thousand bucks for it back then and little but annual maint. is needed. Don't think I'd buy a tree unit without agitation were I to buy another big one in future tho Matt.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;EG4RqL6ZeOE]http://youtu.be/EG4RqL6ZeOE[/video]



Most of the lescos and some others said they had agitation. does seem to be important. 1k for a unit like that is a good buy.


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 24, 2013)

Have a Lesco 300 gallon unit that is going to up for sale. Mechanical agitation. Was used mostly for deep root feeding. New Honda motor this season. Needs a new gauge and the pump could stand a rebuild. I last rebuilt it a couple years ago. Few leaks here and there. Comes with a 14/16' enclosed trailer, but it has some water damage and is rotted out pretty good. Did about 15,000 gallons with it last fall. Will be up for sale this week.

Basically looks like this, but older: https://www.johndeerelandscapes.com/media/23495/specsheet_fiberglasssprayer.pdf

This has been a good unit overall, but the beans and warners are in a different league. Depends on the amount of work you have for it. 

Treeage is best treatment by for EAB. Haven't lost a tree yet with it. 2 years worth of protection too. In Ohio, if one guy has a chemical applicators license, the employees can apply the chemicals under his supervision. Basically, the license is the right to buy the materials, doesn't matter who applies it.


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 24, 2013)

treevet said:


> sold my big 500 gal 50 gpm unit years ago and like ATH don't want to spray stuff all over the skies. This little Bean unit has agitation, made in 50's and I have owned it for 0ver thirty years. Good for all I intend to do. Paid a thousand bucks for it back then and little but annual maint. is needed. Don't think I'd buy a tree unit without agitation were I to buy another big one in future tho Matt.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;EG4RqL6ZeOE]http://youtu.be/EG4RqL6ZeOE[/video]



Local guy has basically the same unit for sale around here. $1000. I can supply a number if needed. Don't know if he still has it or not.


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 24, 2013)

Gotta have mechanical agitation for any powder chemicals so it mixes. Jet agitation is only good for liquids.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 24, 2013)

epicklein22 said:


> Gotta have mechanical agitation for any powder chemicals so it mixes. Jet agitation is only good for liquids.



You should never dump powder straight into the tank, you should always mix it up good in a 5 gal bucket first.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 24, 2013)

epicklein22 said:


> In Ohio, if one guy has a chemical applicators license, the employees can apply the chemicals under his supervision. Basically, the license is the right to buy the materials, doesn't matter who applies it.



Pa is very simular to allowing someone not certified to apply chemicals while under a licenced applicators direct supervision. They must be in seeing distance of the non certified person. In pa you can buy most chemicals to treat almost everything without a licence. You have to have a licence to buy the restricted use pesticides, but it has so much more paperwork to go along with it, that its just not worth it.


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 24, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> You should never dump powder straight into the tank, you should always mix it up good in a 5 gal bucket first.



Kinda hard when you have a 30 pound bag of fert. We don't mix till we're at the job site. Always add it when the machine is running.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 24, 2013)

epicklein22 said:


> Kinda hard when you have a 30 pound bag of fert. We don't mix till we're at the job site. Always add it when the machine is running.



You should mix it in a couple batches in a bucket. When i spray parking lots, i use a Sahara, a total ground kill product. I have to mix multiple batches in a 5 gal bucket to get a good mixture. If you dont do it that way, your not doing it proper, and could end up not using the proper dose, which if you over dose and kill someones stuff, you could end up getting a big fine, or worse lose your license


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 24, 2013)

epicklein22 said:


> Have a Lesco 300 gallon unit that is going to up for sale. Mechanical agitation. Was used mostly for deep root feeding. New Honda motor this season. Needs a new gauge and the pump could stand a rebuild. I last rebuilt it a couple years ago. Few leaks here and there. Comes with a 14/16' enclosed trailer, but it has some water damage and is rotted out pretty good. Did about 15,000 gallons with it last fall. Will be up for sale this week.
> 
> Basically looks like this, but older: https://www.johndeerelandscapes.com/media/23495/specsheet_fiberglasssprayer.pdf
> 
> ...



Get me some pics and a price I might be interested. I gotta have a sprayer this week or would like to at least.


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 24, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Get me some pics and a price I might be interested. I gotta have a sprayer this week or would like to at least.



Alrighty, what are you spraying now? Dormant oil? EAB is May/June when using tree-AGE.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 24, 2013)

epicklein22 said:


> Alrighty, what are you spraying now? Dormant oil? EAB is May/June.



Nothing right now but I have a lot to get ready for.


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 25, 2013)

ATH said:


> *Safari is no more effective than imidacloprid, but a LOT more expensive. Since imdacloprid moves into the tree slower, you need to have it down earlier in the year (I apply in March/April). Safari is a good option for summer treatments so it gets into the tree right away. The other place for Safari bark sprays if if you want to treat trees in an area with high water table where it would be inappropriate to soil inject.
> 
> *The studies I have seen (OSU and MSU) all say that pentra bark does not improve the effetivness of Safari. It certainly has its place, but I don't think this is one of those
> 
> ...



One advantage of using Safari over Imidacloprid is you don't run the risk of encouraging a spider mite outbreak. I don't know if spider mites are a issue with ash though.


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 25, 2013)

Here is the 300 gallon Lesco unit. I haven't washed it lately, and it needs a good bath. 2 reels, one in the rear is battery powered, one up front is manual. New Honda engine about mid way through Fall fert. Not a bad unit, just needs a little TLC to be 100%. Put 15,000 gallons through it this fall fert season. We just wanted more capacity and went with an old 1000 gallon Bean.


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## ATH (Feb 25, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Pa is very simular to allowing someone not certified to apply chemicals while under a licenced applicators direct supervision. They must be in seeing distance of the non certified person. ...


"Direct supervision" in Ohio means within 2 hours or 100 miles last I knew.


----------



## ATH (Feb 25, 2013)

epicklein22 said:


> Alrighty, what are you spraying now? Dormant oil? EAB is May/June.


I'll politely disagree. The soil drenches - especially imidacloprid) should be down in April/May (as soon as the soil is no longer saturated). EAB begins hatching mid-May. It can take 30 days for the chemical to move throughout a big tree but remains all season. If you are not treating until June, you have missed 1.5-2 months of control. Into June, is when I switch to Safari (because it moves faster), letting the client know that they missed the opporuntity for a less costly treatment, but we'll switch next year.

However, as you pointed out earler, Tree-AGE is a better treatment. For that to go in, I'll agree 100% on the timing of May/June because you need leaves on the tree.


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 25, 2013)

ATH said:


> I'll politely disagree. The soil drenches - especially imidacloprid) should be down in April/May (as soon as the soil is no longer saturated). EAB begins hatching mid-May. It can take 30 days for the chemical to move throughout a big tree but remains all season. If you are not treating until June, you have missed 1.5-2 months of control. Into June, is when I switch to Safari (because it moves faster), letting the client know that they missed the opporuntity for a less costly treatment, but we'll switch next year.
> 
> However, as you pointed out earler, Tree-AGE is a better treatment. For that to go in, I'll agree 100% on the timing of May/June because you need leaves on the tree.



Yes, I'm talking strictly Tree-AGE, hopefully no one else reads it different. I'll edit it if possible.


----------



## ATH (Feb 25, 2013)

epicklein22 said:


> .....
> Treeage is best treatment by for EAB. Haven't lost a tree yet with it. 2 years worth of protection too. ....


Agree that it works the best and you get 2 years. Downsides are that:
*it costs more (than imidacloprid...similar cost to Safari)
*takes longer to apply (down side for me...still billed to client - bring the laptop and write invoices while your waiting...but watch close because some go right in while others take 20 minues...)
*requires injuring the tree

I have lost 2 treated with Tree-AGE, but I told both of the clients I thought there tree was too far gone and they wanted to try anyhow, so I don't feel too bad about it.

I haven't lost one with just imidacloprid, but I haven't used just that on any trees that were so questionable so I don't think it is a fair comparision. I did start treating a 40" dbh tree 5 years ago that had a big wound on one side of the bark (construction damage, no EAB evident) that I told them I had my doubts about. It has looked better every year while all of the other trees in the neighborhood have since bit it.

Point being: start treating healthy trees before EAB shows up.

Edit to add: I probably should move the EAB talk to a EAB thread...just to keep this one focused on sprayers!


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 25, 2013)

ATH said:


> Agree that it works the best and you get 2 years. Downsides are that:
> *it costs more (than imidacloprid...similar cost to Safari)
> *takes longer to apply (down side for me...still billed to client - bring the laptop and write invoices while your waiting...but watch close because some go right in while others take 20 minues...)
> *requires injuring the tree
> ...



Good Reply! EAB info seems to be lacking on here. Maybe we do need a thread.


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 9, 2013)

Pictures of the skid I got just showed up today.


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 9, 2013)

ok i need a soil injection gun now and rittenhouse seems to be the only place i can find one anyone else know where i can order one online?


----------



## ATH (Mar 9, 2013)

Matt,
I recommended the Rittenhouse, so obviously I like that one...but to answer your question:

Rainbow has one too but they say no fertilizers and their's is pretty costly.

Also, should have thought of this before when you told me you might be getting an injection gun with the sprayer: McMaster-Carr has meters that you can hook into your current set-up if you got that injection needle. (You actually want a totalizer, not a meter. I have always called it a flowmeter, but technically a meter just tells you how much is flowing out, it does not add it up). Midwest Arborist also has one, but it is a little rich for my needs!

Sherrill has the same needle as Rittenhouse without the meter.


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 11, 2013)

Pics of it in my old ford figured I could leave it in there all year.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 11, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> ok i need a soil injection gun now and rittenhouse seems to be the only place i can find one anyone else know where i can order one online?



Sherrill did ( I guess they still do) sell a heavy made soil injection gun I really like. They are easy to rebuild too. I have used them for years.


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 11, 2013)

I wound up grabbing a lesco in a bind so i can get all the work i got now done.


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 11, 2013)

Im considering putting this thing in an enclosed trailer so i can just pretty much leave it in there. Am i making a mistake? i have even tossed around the idea of getting a small box van and putting it in there so i can even add another tank or reel?

I just would hate to buy an enclosed trailer and turn around and want to sell it.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 11, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Im considering putting this thing in an enclosed trailer so i can just pretty much leave it in there. Am i making a mistake? i have even tossed around the idea of getting a small box van and putting it in there so i can even add another tank or reel?
> 
> I just would hate to buy an enclosed trailer and turn around and want to sell it.



I keep both my rigs on open trailers. I've got a big enough shop I can park everything in at night.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 11, 2013)

ATH said:


> "Direct supervision" in Ohio means within 2 hours or 100 miles last I knew.



A little out of order with this reply but as far as I can tell Texas means..."A entity living or dead that had or wanted to have an applicator's license that is available to you in memory or otherwise and is not farther away than fifty light years or in the case of another dimension up to 9,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 light years. This entity does not have to be known or imagined by you but available to you in some after life." That is about the response I got from TDA when I complained about Leo's Enterprises and Daniel Montalvo.


----------



## ATH (Mar 11, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Im considering putting this thing in an enclosed trailer so i can just pretty much leave it in there. Am i making a mistake? i have even tossed around the idea of getting a small box van and putting it in there so i can even add another tank or reel?
> 
> I just would hate to buy an enclosed trailer and turn around and want to sell it.



I built a "cart" that is the same height as my tailgate. I slide it in and out of the truck easily as I need it (empty of course!)


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 14, 2013)

Didn't want to tie up my best rig I doubt ill ever take it back out if this truck I'm going to try and get it painted. That's the oldest vehicle I've ever had that was that reliable.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 14, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Didn't want to tie up my best rig I doubt ill ever take it back out if this truck I'm going to try and get it painted. That's the oldest vehicle I've ever had that was that reliable.



Yea I wouldn't go strapping a tank on a new truck either , those chemicals are worse then salt damage ! Better off unless you have 50K to burn to .Set up a decent 250/350 and have at it


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 14, 2013)

ATH said:


> I built a "cart" that is the same height as my tailgate. I slide it in and out of the truck easily as I need it (empty of course!)



I'd be interested to see your cart sounds like something that may work with a salt spreader to. As of now I use a tractor to lift it.


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 14, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I wouldn't go strapping a tank on a new truck either , those chemicals are worse then salt damage ! Better off unless you have 50K to burn to .Set up a decent 250/350 and have at it



I love that old rig I still think its one of my best score. 90 year old guy was gonna take 250$ for it. 7.3 4x4 power everything it's a 93. You would of thought I gave him a bar of gold when I gave him 500$ and a nail gun. He said he wanted a air nailer like I had in my truck bed so I gave it to him.

I gotta put new glow plugs in it man does it smoke when it's warming up.

I have a aluminum flat bed, found it in a junkyard while driving by it caught my eye and I wanna paint her up.


----------

